# Printing to Canon Pro9000 Mark 11, on iMac OS X 10.10.0 - LR CC 2015



## Denis de Gannes (Jun 27, 2015)

When I select a printer profile in Lightroom a message is displayed "When selecting a custom profile, remember to turn off color management in the Print dialog" 
I am unable to find how to make this selection. I am now trying to switch to printing from my iMac after printing from Windows for the past 12 years.


----------



## OldFalccon (Jun 27, 2015)

I won't bet the farm on this one, but, I think that Mac shuts off the printer management as soon as you use the page setup and the printer buttons to get what you want out of the printer. Hopefully, someone else will chip in here with a definitive answer.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 29, 2015)

I wouldn't bet the farm on it either, but I think you're right OldFalccon.


----------



## OldFalccon (Jun 30, 2015)

*One way to check*

After some further digging around, this might be a way to check on what is happening. The following is only for Mac OS X.
There are two screens that are in all Mac apps that print anything on a printer.
Page Setup
Print

Print Setup is usually the first menu one uses. Here is where you choose your printer, your paper size, orientation, and scale. The first "gotcha" here is printer choice. Your printer will probably have a different set of paper sizes than my printer. You can also setup presets here. 





The second menu is usually Print. Here is where the fun beins.




You need to get to the "Color Matching" section of this menu. On my Mac, the choices are:
Color Sync and Canon Color Matching. In the above screen shot, Canon Color Matching is checked. That means the printer is in charge!

Here is what you want to get to:





You can go back to the printer, note that.
The whole first series are the papers that Canon knows about from the printer driver. Under the "Other Profiles", you can have a whole raft of papers and monitor settings.
If all is set properly, in LR6 you should see something like this when you hit the Printer button on the lower right side of the screen.





Note that the Color Sync Button and the Canon Color Matching Button are both greyed out! This should mean that LR6 and your chosen setup should be what comes out of the printer. In other words, I think this is how you know for sure that you have answered that "remember to turn off color management" nag correctly. 

BTW, since this is a long-standing thing, and OS X has handled this like this for a long time, why can't Adobe just put that in the right version???
Hope this helps and hope it works.
Charles J


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks for the additional details. I am so accustomed with the Canon Printer preferences in the Canon Windows drivers and the Mack version is completely different. Its like its "not the same printer". I will just have to get used to the different options available in the dialog box.


----------

